# 2014 Raffle Prize Winners



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Listed are the various prize winners. If you have won a prize, please pm the person that donated the prize to make arrangements for prize receipt.

If you want to see pictures of the various prizes, please go to this link:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/208985-2014-rescue-raffle-prizes.html

Again -- thank you all for your generous prize donations as well as for the fabulous donations to the various rescue groups.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #1 -- Won by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi) - Ticket #2293*

*Cathie Comer custom made bed (Winner's choice) - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly, Secret and Breeze)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #2 -- Won by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball) - Ticket #2203
*
*50" x 60" (approximate) handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia - donated by lydiatug (Lydia,Georgie Girl and Bayleigh) *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #3 -- Won by rrwtrw (Terre and Denne) - Ticket #2277
*

*Bling Grooming Bag made by Leanne and filled with grooming goodies - donated by Leanne (Leanne, Maya, Symon and Frankie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #4 -- Won by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Ticket #2286*

*Custom painted handbag by Sugar and Spice (winner to choose handbag style and Maltese painting style) - donated by Furbabies Mom (Deb, Dewey, Laurel, Violet and Harley) *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #5 -- Won by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa) - Ticket #2246*

*Vintage/Collectible Maltese Sugar, Cremer, Salt & Pepper Shakers - donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #6 *-- *Won by lydiatug (Ticket #2267)*


*Custom Painted Puppy Picture (Gallery wrapped 8 x 8” canvas, heat-set original oil painting, lapis blue background entitled: *
*“Tiny Morsel of Sweetness” *
*by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe.) -- **donated by The Malt Shoppe (Claire and Blaze)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #1* -- *Won by maltese#1fan (Ticket #210)*

*Wooden/Stainless Steel Feeding Bowl - donated by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #2 -- Won by S&LP's mommy (Ticket #722)
* 
*$25.00 Amazon Gift Card - donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #3 -- Won by eiskaa (Ticket #220)

* 
*Custom Heart or Bone Shaped Tag designed by Michelle - **donated by Michellerobison (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Lil Bit, Rylee and Sasha)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #4 -- Won by Tiffy (Ticket #586)

* 
*Custom Tanner Tog's Maltese Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - **donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #5 -- Won by kd1212 (Ticket #264)

* 
*Custom Digital Portrait of your fluff designed by Aastha's husband - **donated by eiksaa (Aastha, Gustave and Mieka )*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #6 -- Won by barb and the boys (Ticket #435)

* 
*2015 Metropolitan Maltese Rescue Calendar - **donated by mom2bijou (Tammy, Benny and Emma )*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #7 -- Won by summergirl73 (Ticket #349)

* 
*3 Month Subscription to Bark Box- **donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly, Secret and Breeze )*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #8 -- Won by maltese manica (Ticket #480)

* 
*Custom Tanner Tog's Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - **donated by summergirl73 (Bridget and Lady Bella)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #9 -- Won by lydiatug (Ticket #363)

* 
*$50 Amazon Gift Card - **donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #10 -- Won by tarapup (Ticket #380)

* 
*Maltese Photo Album - **donated by maggieh (Maggie, Swetness and Tessa)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here are the 1st 10 Regular Prize Winners and the 1st Special Prize Winner. Check back at 12:00 p.m. MT for the next group of winners.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Goodness how exciting! Congrats everyone and thanks for the many, many donations! Can't wait to see what everyone one!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay!! Congrats to the winners so far!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am sitting here with my mouth open and tears in my eyes. I can't believe it, even though I had a strong feeling that exactly this would happen. But, here is the best part....it was not my assigned ticket, but the ticket that was gifted to me by an anonymous friend. I am so happy and feel amazingly blessed. I just love those incredibly beautiful beds that Cathie Comer makes.

Thank you so much Lynn for donating this wonder prize.

Thank you so much anonymous friend for donating the winning ticket to me.

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats winners!!! Barb and the boys....I will pm you to get your address so I can order you the calendar.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #11-- Won by furbabie's mom (Ticket #332)*

*Maltese Bracelet - **donated by njdrake (Jane, Tess, Zoey and Emy)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #12 -- Won by sherry (Ticket #223)

*

*Bark 'n Bag Carrier in Denim - **donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #13 -- Won by maddysmom (Ticket #205)

*

*Custom Tanner Tog's Maltese Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - **donated by sherry (Sherry, Riley and Sissy)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #14 -- Won by Snowbody (Ticket #520)

*

*Fluffy Bed and Stuffed Toys - donated by The A Team (Pat, Archie, Abbey, Ava, Tink, Mona Lisa and Chyna*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #15 -- Won by shellbeme (Ticket #224)

*

*Maltese Key Chain - **donated by njdrake (Jane, Emy, Tess and Zoey)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #16 -- Won by revabk2 (Ticket #203)

*

*Maltese notepad and pen - **donated by Sylie (Sylvia, MiMi and RuRu)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #17 -- Won by chichi (Ticket #341)

*

*Custom Heart or Bone Shaped Tag designed by Michelle - donated by Michellerobison (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Lil Bit, Rylee and Sasha)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #18 -- Won by susabell (Ticket #685)

*

*Maltese handbag, keychain and iphone cover - **donated by maltese#1fan (Karen, Bella and Jasmine)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #19 -- Won by mfa (Ticket #709)

*

*$25 Amazon Gift Card - **donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #20 -- Won by eiskaa (Ticket #756)

*

*Custom Tanner Tog's Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - donated by Tanner's Mom (Marti, Frankie, Tanner, Kelsey and Jamie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Next group of winners will be posted at 1:00 p.m. ET

I'm so happy to see that so many that were gifted tickets are winning prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #21 -- Won by KAG (Ticket #403)
*


*100 picture photo album with hand painted embellishment of free-spirited, bicycle-riding Maltese,*
*by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe. -- donated by The Malt Shoppe(Claire and Blaze)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #22 -- Won by Bailey&Me (Ticket #735)
*

*$25.00 Donation to Maltese Rescue of Winner's Choice (in your fluff's name) -- donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Walter! I see more grooming products in my future, lol!



Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #9 -- Won by lydiatug (Ticket #363)
> 
> *
> *$50 Amazon Gift Card - **donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #23 -- Won by zooeysmom (Ticket #227)
*


*Leopard Fleece Blankie handmake by Sylvia -- donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #24 -- Won by donnad (Ticket #534)
*

*$50 Gift Certificate to Vendor of Winner's Choice--donated by Bellaratamaltese (Stacy, Marina and fluffs)* 
__________________


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #25 -- Won by Plenty Pets 20 (Ticket #358)
* 
*Purple Handpainted Madan Brush, Purple Madan Comb and Grooming Bag -- donated by KAG (Kerry, Lola and Crissie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #26 -- Won by summergirl73 (Ticket #347)
*

*Maltese Ceramic -- donated by Cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #27 -- Won by Kaiser (Ticket #547)
*

*Vintage Maltese Candle Holder by Yvonne Bandoni -- donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #28* *-- Won by pammy4501 (Ticket #324)*


*Blue Handpainted Madan Brush, Blue Madan Comb and Grooming Bag -- donated by KAG (Kerry, Lola and Crissie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #29 -- Won by Plenty Pets 20 (Ticket #488)
*

*Zebra Fleece Blankie handmake by Sylvia -- donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #30 -- Won by Sylie (Ticket #288)
*

*Pink Handpainted Madan Brush, Pink Madan Comb and Grooming Bag -- donated by KAG (Kerry, Lola and Crissie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More winners will be posted at 2:00 p.m. MT.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think this is beautiful!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think this is beautiful!!!


It is gorgeous. 

And congrads Sylvia - what a great gift and Marie - wow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #31 -- Won by Cyndrae (Ticket #178)

*

*XS Pink Dress -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #32 -- Won by Madison's Mom (Ticket #314)

*

*Boy's Prince Shirt - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #33 -- Won by Lou's Mom (Ticket #216)

*

*XS Plaid Shirt -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #34 -- Won by michellerobison (Ticket #353)

*

*Rad to the Bone Hoodie - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #35 -- Won by mdbflorida (Ticket #153)

*

*Pink Bone Hoodie - Size XS -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #36 -- Won by pippersmom (Ticket #212)

*

*Pink Polka Dot Reversible Rain Coat - Size XS -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #37 -- Won by wkomorow (Ticket #738)

*

*Yellow Polka Dot Reversible Raincoat - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #38 -- Won by njdrake (Ticket #188)

*

*Paul Mitchell Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #39* *-- Won by Tiffy (Ticket #533)*


*Minky Blanket made by Sylie -- donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #40 -- Won by kd1212 (Ticket #257)*



*Ornament of your fluff by Claire - The Malt Shoppe -- donated by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Check back at 4:00 p.m. MT for the remainder of the prize winners.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #41 -- Won by Rin (Ticket #496)

*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #42 -- Won by Ann Mother (Ticket #566)

*

*Isle of Dog Shampoo and Conditioner donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #43 -- Won by maggieh (Ticket #270)

*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #44 -- Won by sophiesmom (Ticket #218)

*

*Digestive Enzymes, Probiotics and Krill Oil for fluffs and Krill Oil for Humans donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #45 -- Won by mylittleleo (Ticket #554)

*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #46 -- Won by bellaratamaltese (Ticket #604)

*

*Espree Facial Scrub donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #47 -- Won by Trisha (Ticket #229)

*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #48 -- Won by The A Team (Ticket #169)

*

*Maltese Salt and Pepper Shakers donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #49 -- Won by Trisha (Ticket #742)

*

*$25 Gift Certificate to store of Winner's Choice donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #50 -- Won by sherry (Ticket #442)

*

*Lifetime Membership to Spoiled Maltese Forum donated by Spoiled Maltese (Yung and Company)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All prize winners have been drawn and posted. Congratulations to all the winners. :aktion033::aktion033:

Again -- I want to thank everyone for their wonderful support of our annual Rescue Raffle. Thanks for the wonderful prize donations and most of all -- thanks for the tremendous amount you all donated to the rescue organizations.

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a wonderful event! Thanks everyone....and especially you Lynn!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, I feel so blessed. Thank you so much to everyone who donated and thank you Lynn for all your work and effort.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well this was a day in SM history raising that much for rescues. :you rock: It amazes me how we have our squabbles from time to time but deep down, it's all about the dogs who are so much less fortunate than ours. A whole lotta love. :wub::wub:
Was gone all afternoon and then excited to open the thread and very overjoyed to see that we won two prizes. :chili: I can't believe I got the Maltese painted handbag in the special prizes. :yahoo: And I know that Tyler will love his bed and toys from Pat. Thank you to all -- if you donated to rescue,donated a prize or just cheered the Raffle on and a huge thank you to Lynn for pulling off our best Rescue Raffle EVER and Walter for doing his matching magic. :aktion033:

To those who won prized I donated, please PM or e-mail me your address if I don't have it already.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, so much fun! Thank you for all your hard work, Lynn! What a way to bring everyone together for an amazing cause


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

OH MY GOSH...SERIOUSLY?!!! I am SO EXCITED :chili: :chili: :chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> *SPECIAL PRIZE #6 *-- *Won by lydiatug (Ticket #2267)*
> 
> 
> *Custom Painted Puppy Picture (Gallery wrapped 8 x 8” canvas, heat-set original oil painting, lapis blue background entitled: *
> ...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you Lynn for all your hard work! 

Well done to everyone that donated prizes and money! We helped so many fluffs 

This year was my first year not winning a prize, but honestly, the raffle was still just as fun!

I can't wait until next years raffle


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #37 -- Won by wkomorow (Ticket #738)
> 
> *
> 
> *Yellow Polka Dot Reversible Raincoat - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


Thank you Sue and thank you to the person who gift Luck and me the ticket. That was so very sweet and we appreciate it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #48 -- Won by The A Team (Ticket #169)
> 
> *
> 
> *Maltese Salt and Pepper Shakers donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


Cool!!! I am so happy!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Cool!!! I am so happy!!! :chili::aktion033:


Those are adorable!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #12 -- Won by sherry (Ticket #223)
> 
> *
> 
> *Bark 'n Bag Carrier in Denim - **donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)*


Mags, you are the best! I'm pretty sure the ticket that won me this prize was donated by you for the summer video photo! Hmmm! What can we do for Mags?


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you for all of your hard work Lynn. I am so excited to win a handmade tag by Michelle. She does beautiful work.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations everybody, and a very special Thanks to Lynn for such a wonderful job well done! We are so blessed to have such wonderful people on this sight!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *SPECIAL PRIZE #2 -- Won by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball) - Ticket #2203
> *
> *50" x 60" (approximate) handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia - donated by lydiatug (Lydia,Georgie Girl and Bayleigh) *


Oh, my gosh! I still cannot believe I won the prize I had hoped to win! Lydia's beautiful hand made quilt! I am thrilled!:chili:

Thank you, Lynn, for all you have done. And, thank you to all who so generoulsy donated prizes.

Also, to whomever gifted me with surprise raffle tickets ... that was very sweet!

As I expressed in my other thread ... I will be making another rescue donation very soon ... to celebrate the success of the SM 2014 Rescue Raffle!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,
What a fantastic prize and you deserved it. You have had such a rough time lately and little snowball the trooper he is has been through so much. You both deserve some happiness. And to Felix, I say (let me steal this) - happy wife, happy life.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks again Lynn--this was a lot of fun and for a great cause. I'm so excited--I never win and won two prizes! I'm looking forward to next year's:aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a fun raffle. I didn't get much else done today, but I'm too happy to do laundry. Not only did I win the very first prize and the one I wanted the most, but I won a second one too. I only have one comb for the dogs, and I am always misplacing it, or loosing it in the sofa cushions. I thought it would be really nice to win a comb...surprise...a comb, plus a pink brush with a Malt painted on it and a grooming bag.

Thank you, Kerry! 

Thank you, Lynn, for the fabulous bed.

Thank you, Lynn, for making the raffle a tremendous success.

Thank you, Anonymous for the winning ticket.

I hope that those of you who won my contributions will be happy with them. Hurry up and PM your address to me, so that I can get them in the mail.

Congratulations to every one who won the gift of knowing you helped to make some sweet soul a better life.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you Lynn for another great raffle! :thumbsup:
Thank you Susan and Tyler for donating so I could win :wub:

This was really a great raffle, great prizes and wow! a lot of money for rescues. :wub:
Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #24 -- Won by donnad (Ticket #534)
> *
> 
> *$50 Gift Certificate to Vendor of Winner's Choice--donated by Bellaratamaltese (Stacy, Marina and fluffs)*
> __________________


I am so excited to have won something! Thank you!

Even if I did not win anythng, I woul still be excited that we raised so much money. That's what really is important!

And big thank you to Lynn for making it all possible!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033:Congratulations to all who won:chili: I'm so happy for all of you:wub:

I'm thrilled the raffle went so well, so many fluffs will be helped.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

sherry said:


> Mags, you are the best! I'm pretty sure the ticket that won me this prize was donated by you for the summer video photo! Hmmm! What can we do for Mags?


I am so glad it is going to two wonderful fluffs! Anyone who submitted a picture got a ticket that was the deal! The real winners are the rescues so glad for Lynn and everyone who makes them have a very special forever home.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you Sue, for the pink hoodie! Now I know Boo would just love to shrink in size and wear pink........ but he decided he wanted to donate it to a very special rescue little girl. Marti or Maggie do you know of any fosters we could send Sue and Tyler's very special gift too so they can model and find a forever home?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job Lynn for organizing and great job donating everyone, we didn't win this year but that's ok! Just glad we all raised so much money for our beloved breed!!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #27 -- Won by Kaiser (Ticket #547)
> *
> 
> *Vintage Maltese Candle Holder by Yvonne Bandoni -- donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope)*


Thank you for the adorable candle holder, Edie! And Lynn for all your hard work organizing this. I was honestly not expecting anything since this is the first time I've participated on this. I feel so lucky. But most of all, I'm really happy that the donations would help a lot of little fluffs that aren't as fortunate as our little ones. 

I also wanted to thank the wonderful Anonymous person who donated a raffle ticket for me. :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #42 -- Won by Ann Mother (Ticket #566)
> 
> *
> 
> *Isle of Dog Shampoo and Conditioner donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*



Thank so much😘 I never thought I'd win anything. Just happy I made a donation before too late. Now have a new place to order things for my spoiled fluff. I cannot wait to use Isle product on Cody. Thanks again😌


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *SPECIAL PRIZE #5 -- Won by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa) - Ticket #2246*
> 
> *Vintage/Collectible Maltese Sugar, Cremer, Salt & Pepper Shakers - donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope)*


Can I just say how awesome this is? I know how special this set is and will be honored to display it in my home!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #26 -- Won by summergirl73 (Ticket #347)
> *
> 
> *Maltese Ceramic -- donated by Cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy)*



We are SO excited! We won a beautiful Ceramic Maltese - finally I get my second fluff (since Bella will not allow for a sibling) lol! We also won the awesome 3 month subscription to Bark Box that Lynn and the girls donated :aktion033:! I've secretly had Bark Box envy when I hear you guys talk about those great treasures, but being a single income family these days, the Bark Box was not really an option. Now Bella will get totally spoiled for a few months! Such a blessing! Thanks so much you guys for donating such amazing gifts and to Lynn especially for making all of this a reality. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #36 -- Won by pippersmom (Ticket #212)
> 
> *
> 
> *Pink Polka Dot Reversible Rain Coat - Size XS -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


Thank you Sue and thank you to who donated tickets to me. I am sure Pipper wouldn't mind wearing pink but I don't think he can squeeze his 11 lb adorable body into XS. I would like to donate it to a rescue or anyone on here who could use a raincoat. I am just thrilled to actually have won something. I NEVER EVER win at anything.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #1* -- *Won by maltese#1fan (Ticket #210)*
> 
> *Wooden/Stainless Steel Feeding Bowl - donated by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa)*


I'm so excited I won. :chili: Thank you Mags for donating a raffle ticket to me. Thank you Maggie for donating such a great prize - we love it. And thank you Lynn for coordinating another wonderful raffle event. Without you this would not have been possible.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #34 -- Won by michellerobison (Ticket #353)
> 
> *
> 
> *Rad to the Bone Hoodie - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


Aww Rylee will be so cute in this, plus he is Rad to the Bone.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #47 -- Won by Trisha (Ticket #229)
> *
> *adan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*



*Thank you very much Jenny! I'm so excited to win! Thank you for your generous gift!*
________________________________

*PRIZE #49 -- Won by Trisha (Ticket #742)*



*$25 Gift Certificate to store of Winner's Choice donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)* 

*Thank you so much for this generous gift, Donna! I think I would like to donate this to the RESCUE of your choice, though! If that's OK with you & Lynn. I'm not sure what to do or how to handle that, so please let me know!*


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #18 -- Won by susabell (Ticket #685)
> *
> *Maltese handbag, keychain and iphone cover - **donated by maltese#1fan (Karen, Bella and Jasmine)*



What fun! :thumbsup: Thanks so much to Karen, Bella and Jasmine


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*Congratulations to all the Rescues* who will benefit from all the generosity of the SM members and others!

*Thank you Lynn for your tireless time & work that you put into making this happen for so many sweet babies who need our help! * As I said before, there are angels on earth and you are certainly one of them for all you do!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

*OH I forgot to mention above* ~ *THANK YOU, MAGS!* For your kindness in donating those tickets!!! You are such a special member to SM for all you do as well!! Thank you so much!!!

OK...back to my vacation! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Another thanks to Mags for giving me a winning ticket. That's very generous of you. 

And thanks to Marti and Michelle for donating the prizes I won. <3


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you to whoever gifted me the raffle tickets and many thanks to Lynn for having this unique fund raising event on SM. Many hugs to Bridgett


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Those of you who won a Tanner Tog can go to my TTog FB page and pick out what you want. I will need neck, chest, length & weight & your address. You can message me here, on the TTog FB page or on my personal FB page.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

bump to make sure everyone sees this!


----------

